
Show HN: Cowyo: jot notes and lists – with encryption and self-destruction - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/cowyo
======
qrv3w
I made this. I'd love feedback about this project.

This was inspired by [http://notepad.cc](http://notepad.cc) and
[http://shrib.com](http://shrib.com), but with features that I've always
wanted in a notepad system (encryption / page locking / math support /
practical lists). Its written in Golang and designed to be simple and light
weight so it runs off a Raspberry Pi server.

